# Kurzschlußfestigkeit



## GobotheHero (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo !
Es geht um die Kurzschlußfestigkeit in Schaltanlagen unter 1000V.

Ich habe noch nicht gesichert verstanden oder würde das gerne mit euch diskutieren, wie eine Kurzschlußfestigkeitsbetrachtung aussieht.

Folgendes Problem:
Ich wollte die Beleuchtung im Schaltschrank (Steckdose) vor dem Hauptschalter abgreifen.
Also, kurzschlußfeste Leitung bis zum Automaten rein. Der Automat sollte dann jedoch den Kruzschlußstrom sicher schalten können.
1. Muss dieser Automat Allpolig abschalten ? Gibt es dazu eine Norm/Empfehlung ?

Wenn ich nun den Kurzschlußstrom berechnen möchte, würde die Leitungslänge der Zuleitung, der Transformator und die Absicherung hinter dem Transformator eingehen. Alles recht kompliziert und Aufwendig.

2. In wie weit senkt die Absicherung für die Schaltanlage den möglichen Kurzschlußstrom hinter dem Transformator. Also die Anlage in diesem Fall ist mit 25A NH00 standard abgesichert. Wie betrachtet man den möglichen (und danach auszulegende Schaltgeräte) Kurzschlußstrom?

3. Wo liegt die Grenze, also ab wann muss ich Kurzschlußfest verlegen und ab wann kann ich noch mit "normalen" Leitungen arbeiten.
Beispiel hierzu: Wenn ich Automaten von einem Schienensystem versorge ...

Danke schon mal   

Gobo


----------



## old_willi (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo @GobotheHero,

1.
Der Automat muss im Falle eines Kurzschlusses den gesamten Stromkreis abschalten. Das in der N-Leitung nie einen Kurzschlussauslöser sein darf ist wohl bekannt.
Beispiele:
An L1  und N ist Lampe 1 angeschlossen und an L2 und N ist Lampe 2 angeschlossen, so sind zwei 1-pol. SI-A einzusetzen.
An L1 und L2 ist ein Trafo angeschlossen so muss der SI-A 2-polig sein.
An L1, L2, und L3 ist ein Backofen angeschlossen so muss der SI-A 3-polig sein.

2.
Eine Kurzschlussstromberechnung ist oft nicht möglich, also gehe ich in großen Industrienetzen von 50kA aus.
Durch einen Back-up Schutz kann man den Kurzstrom begrenzen.

3.
Kurzschlussfest muss man dann verlegen, wenn der zu erwartende Kurzschlussstrom/Überstrom die vorgeschaltete Sicherung nicht innerhalb  einer Zeit X auslöst und damit den Leiter unzulässig erwärmt.
Ausnahme sind ungebündelte und frei in Luft verlegte Leitungen und Schienen. 

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

*?*

Hallo!

Was ist ein "Backup-Schutz"?
Wie heißen diese Drähte wirklich?
=> kurschlussfest oder kurzschlusssicher

Nach welchen Kriterien wähle ich den Querschnitt eines solchen "kurzschlusssicheren Drahtes"?
Ein Bespiel:

Ich habe einen Einspeiseleistungsschalter (z.B. 1600A) nach diesem Leistungsschalter ist ein entsprechendes Schienensystem mit NH-Trennern..
=> parallel gehe ich ebenfalls nach diesem Einspeiseleistungsschalter mit "kurzschlusssicheren Drähten" auf z.B. einen MSS (der nicht am Schienensystem sitz) der bzw. in weiterer Folge auf ein Multimeter (Strom, Spannung, Frequenz,...)
Dieser MSS hat z.B. einen Stellbereich von 3,6 bis 10,4A (Hausnummer), eingestellt wird er auf 4,2A.
=> welchen Querschnitt müssen die Drähte zwischen Einspeiseleistungsschalter und MSS haben???


----------



## old_willi (15 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Neuling,

Unter Backup- Schutz versteht man die Begrenzung des Kurzschlussstromes durch eine vorgeschaltete Schmelzsicherung oder eines strombegrenzenden Leistungsschalter.

Für die Verbindung von der Sammelschiene zum MSS muss man kurzschlussfeste Leitung verwenden. Es gibt keine kurzschlusssichere Leitung, irgendwann ist jeder Querschnitt zu klein.

Der Querschnitt für die kurzschlussfeste Leitung muss mindestens dem Nennstrom entsprechen. Soviel ich weiß ist aber der kleinste 1,5 mm².

Für die Auswahl des MSS immer den kleinsten nötigen Strom nehmen. Das ist für einen Spannungsmesser 0,1A.

Warum?
Der Innenwiderstand von einem MSS mit 0,1A Auslösestrom beträgt ca. 20Ohm. Bei einem Kurzschluss mit 400V ist der Kurzschlussstrom I = U/R = 20A.
Der Innenwiderstand von einem MSS mit 10,0A Auslösestrom beträgt ca. 0.05 Ohm. Bei einem Kurzschluss mit 400V ist der Kurzschlussstrom I = U/R = 8000A.
Das die Rechnung nicht ganz stimmt weiß ich auch, sollte aber das Prinzip verdeutlichen, MSS so klein wie möglich auswählen.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

DANKE!


----------



## GobotheHero (28 Oktober 2005)

**

Hy !
Also ich habe mich mal mit dem Thema etwas weiter beschäftigt.

Wohl auch aus dem Grund, weil ich schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet gemacht habe .

Erst mal Danke für die Antwort Old_willi !

Back-up-Schutz ok!
Ich habe da aber noch Verständnisprobleme ...

1 Wenn ich mir jetzt mal die Tabelle "Back-up-Schutz Leitungsschutzschalter / Sicherung" angucke.
Habe ich einen 5SY6 10A Leitungsschutzschalter im Einsatz und ich sichere mit einer Sicherung nach DIN VDE 0636 Teil 21 ab gilt dies als Back-up-Schutz bis 50kA.
Das bedeutet also, das das Netz vor der Sicherung maximal einen Kurzschlußstrom von 50kA haben darf?
Wenn höher würde der Back-up-Schutz nicht greifen ???

2 Laut der Tabelle ist der Back-up-Schutz ja dann nicht davon abhängig ob ich einen LS-Schalter mit Bemessungsausschaltermögen Icn 10kA oder 6kA nehme ???

3 Hm, was benutze ich für eine Tabelle, wenn ich einen Möller-Leistungsschalter davor habe und dann Siemens LS-Schalter ?
Oder einfach nur nach den Normwerten auswählen ...

4 Ich kann mich erinnern das es ein Meßgerät dafür gab, um z.B. Steckdosen auf ihre VDE-Richtige Installation zu testen (Fluke?).
Dort wurde meines Wissens auch ein Kurzschlußstrom (Ausschaltzeit etc. )angezeigt.
Hm, gibt es so etwas nicht auch für große Netze, wo ich einfach mal einen Kurzen simuliere und damit den maximalen Kurzschlußstrom weis ?

5 Mir fehlt die praktische Grundlage ob 50kA als Ausgangswert reichen. Ab wann oder unter welchen Bedingungen würdest du Anfangen stutzig zu werden oder von z.B. 100kA auszugehen.

 :wink:


----------



## Ka3_ax (9 Oktober 2011)

*Benennug der Kurzschlußfestigkeit am Schaltplan*

ich verwende das Netzteil (Phonix contact 2,5 A).
Das speist  Curent Loop ein. D.H. ist  kein Sicherung nach dem Netzteil.
Am Schaltplan habe ich 230V 24V 2,5A gezeichnet.
Aber muss ich noch die KSF zeigen.
Wie kann ich die angeben?
und im Manual nur I boost gefunden.


----------

